# Rectal stimulation



## neha.bhatnagar (May 25, 2009)

Hi Friends

please help me

Patient has contipation for which Dr performed rectal stimulation
 please suggest the CPT for the same.
can we use the CPT 97032( Application of a modality to one or more areas; electrical stimulation (manual), each 15 minutes)

Thanks
Neha Bhatnagar CPC, CPC-H


----------

